# Nurri



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I thought I had seen a thread on this new lever, but I cannot find it, so if I am treading on anyones toes, please say ouch! I found this link over on another forum

https://dailycoffeenews.com/2021/07/06/from-naples-italy-nurri-accelerates-espresso-equipment-design/

It seems to be taking the Evo route of two s/s boilers, pid controlled with heater cartridges. It explains what the paddles are either side of the group. I will not go into detail here, read the article......but, I thought the easiest way if you choke a shot, to release the pressure was simply to retard the lever a bit? Make your own mind up. I think @Cuprajake has spoken to BB about it, so perhaps he can share what he learnt


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@dfk41 - there were some early rambles about it on the V Evo thread:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55415-new-1-group-lever-from-acs-vostok-1-group/?do=embed&comment=843931&embedComment=843931&embedDo=findComment


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If anyone comes across any more information on this machine, can they share it. I do not really do any of the usual social media outlets so am probably missing these releases. I for one, welcome another player. I believe, that Antonio Nurri at one time was an associate of ACS so it will be interesting to see how much of their machine comes from the Vostok/Evo range.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> If anyone comes across any more information on this machine, can they share it. I do not really do any of the usual social media outlets so am probably missing these releases. I for one, welcome another player. I believe, that Antonio Nurri at one time was an associate of ACS so it will be interesting to see how much of their machine comes from the Vostok/Evo range.


 I know Antonio, he is a friend of mine, so I hope his machine does well.....


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

@dfk41 @DavecUK

Interesting indeed. It's good for the lever market and consumers. I wonder if this will be similarly priced like Evo.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Nah £3500 -4000 i was told when i asked which imo prices it out the window for me.

Didnt ask for specs but ive seen a vid on Instagram at some point a few months ago


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Wow! It's a different league by price point.

It has a paddle to relieve the pressure, as David mentioned, a VDT, a high-end scale, etc. It looks pretty longish indeed.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

GTO is interesting. A saturated group that might be modern and actually looks good.


----------



## hysaf (Oct 17, 2020)

I think there's one with BellaBarista in the UK now.

I remember seeing an Instagram story about it!


----------

